

Luajit runs on the raspberry-pi - ippisl
http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/2012-03/msg00178.html

======
ajross
Um... of course it does. It's a board, not a CPU architecture. ARMv6 is still
ARMv6. This is like being surprised that windows boots on your new Asus board.

------
Simpletoon
Yes, it sounds like he was surprised.

That's why he wrote "as expected...".

